# Michelle Hunziker Bikini Foto



## Jumio (23 Aug. 2010)

Heyho 
ich such nen bild von der bezaubernden Michelle Hunziker wo sie am strand auf ner liege liegt und ihren pompösen Hintern mit einem weißen string bikini bestückt in richtung der kamera steckt  
das bild hab ich hier trotz mehrfachen suchens bis jetzt leider noch nich gesehen  
hoffe jmd kann mir helfen  
LG Jumio


----------



## walme (24 Aug. 2010)

​


----------



## Curtis (24 Aug. 2010)

Hier ist der Thread dazu:

http://www.celebboard.net/internati...chelle-hunziker-mini-tanga-10-07-08-8xmq.html


----------



## Punisher (24 Aug. 2010)

geiler Arsch


----------



## Jumio (24 Aug. 2010)

ne das isses nich  da liegt sie auf der seite auf dem foto was ich meine ^^ und sie hat n weißen string bikini an hoffe das hilft  
LG Jumio


----------



## Curtis (26 Aug. 2010)

Tut mir leid,habe jetzt meine komplette Sammlung plus das ganze Forum danach untersucht,aber leider dein gesuchtes Bild konnt ich absolut nicht finden.


----------



## Jumio (28 Aug. 2010)

ich hab mittlerweile ein video gefunden wo der hintern vorkommt ich werd mal n snapshot machen und den hier posten  
ich hoffe das hilft evtl weiter


----------



## Jumio (28 Aug. 2010)

kleines update : 
das bild etwas größer aber mit dämlichem wasserzeichen quer übers bild :/

hoffe jmd kann das in noch größer und ohne den doofen schriftzug finden  
danke schonmal im vorraus


----------



## M.Schmierhaus (3 Dez. 2010)

Geiler Arsch


----------



## Summertime (4 Dez. 2010)

Schreckliche Ische


----------



## wep (5 Dez. 2010)

schönes bild:thumbup:


----------

